# BFK Wanted.



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Looking for a pre-loved Seiko bfk pleeeeeeeaaaase!

Rob....


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

fernface you can't receive PMs for some reason.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

There is one on Time Factors.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

jmm1 said:


> There is one on Time Factors.


 Yeah I know thanks but not a member.

Fernface has one but he can't receive PMs......probably in box full.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

But I am :thumbsup: . Do you want me to ask.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Now sorted thanks.


----------

